# Orchid show



## Stone (Aug 27, 2012)

Some pics from the Melbourne Orchid Spectacular.
PLEASE excuse the occasional awful picture quality. I just walked around snapping some of my favorite species. There were truck loads of Cymbidium and other hybrids which didn't interest me but plenty of gems.
I only remember a few names but enjoy the flowers.
Dendrobium speciosum




Dendrobium speciosum




Mystacidium spp.





A huge Catasetun pileatum





BAD PIC!!!! But beautiful plant..Dendrobium dichaeoides




Dendrobium violaceum (I think)




An African?




Paph mastersianum




Dendrobium cuthbertsonii




A very large Paph micranthum as big as my fist!




Paph venustum ( I hope I'm not making you all sea sick with these unfocused pics




Paph villosum




Lycaste skinneri alba (line bred)




And a bubophyllum spp. of which I can't remember the species name.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome pictures! The D. dichaoides and the micranthum both look superb.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2012)

Great show! I love those floriferous dendrobiums!

I think the little orange flowers are Microterangis either hariotiana or hildebrandii.

The bulbophyllum looks like caryanum.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for showing !!!! Some impressive plants !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2012)

Man! Ozzieland! My camera is getting all those travel miles! 
Thanks for sharing. It really sucks when the camera acts like it has a mind of its own.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 28, 2012)

That venustum is really something..


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice, I'm with Dot on the Dendros!


----------



## abax (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd kill for that venustum...well, maybe just a lil injury.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2012)

Are the first two pics the same plant?


----------

